

Go Crowdfund - Using crowdfunding to educate the masses about crowdfunding - mdgreenb
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1520369280/go-crowdfund-a-poster-and-digital-booklet
We're researchers from the Creative Action Lab at Northwestern University, and we need your help. We've created some great materials that we're hoping to send to groups that might need help getting into the world of crowdfunding.
======
juliehui
We need more tools like this! It's really hard to run a crowdfunding campaign
for the first time without this kind of help...

------
cacj7
It'd be awesome to get tips from people who have done it before...hindsight is
20 20!

------
emily335
AWESOME. Crowdfunding sure is hard to do alone...

